

Introducing boot.rackspace.com - steveklabnik
http://developer.rackspace.com/blog/introducing-boot-dot-rackspace-dot-com.html

======
devicenull
Awesome :)

We developed our own system like this (also based on iPXE), and it's been
wonderfully helpful.

The mildly tricky bit is getting Windows installs working, which they haven't
seem to have done here. That's probably more due to licensing issues rather
then technical issues.

